# Help Grua service needed



## Metalmicky (Sep 17, 2010)

Hi Everyone, I'm new to this forum thing, so if I make any mistakes please forgive me. I wonder if anyone can help me please. I am trying to find a reliable Grua service to transport a car from Cartama to Almogia. If anyone knows of such a service, I would be grateful for the contact details. Thanks


----------

